# Pecan and Elm



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 8, 2020)

Some months ago I asked the fellow that runs the place behind ours if I could get some of the downed pecan and elm tree out of the bottom. He said "Sure!" I finally got around to hauling the trailer down there and loading some of it up. I had previously marked it so he wouldn't burn it. It turned out to be one of those situations where my eyes were bigger than my stomach. #1 wife gave me a couple of OMGs, called me a "Crazy Old Man" and walked off... Women, go figure....

Alan


Pecan and Elm




Pecan






Some of the pecan is greenish, but that's okay. The elm had been down a while but I think I got some sound pieces. This will keep me busy for a while. I still have one huge pecan log down in the bottom that is bigger than my 30" saw will handle. I'm not sure how I'm going to whittle it down OR get it on the saw..... but I got it! That makes me the winner!

Alan



Two chunks of Elm...

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 8, 2020)

Winner indeed!!!!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2020)

Bonanza! You struck it rich! Do you have a sawmill? Can't wait to see the next set of pictures as you slice and dice these logs! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice haul! Your wife says that now. She'll be talking a different tune when she sees that pecan lumber.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 9, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> ... Do you have a sawmill? ...


Yes, that thing in the background of the second picture that says Timber King 1220 is a dead giveaway. I've got to finish up Christmas Presents before I do anything else. #1 wife asked what was taking me so long. I told her it wasn't me, that glue dries on its own time...

There's only about 500 more trees in the bottom and one falls about every month or so. I really need to make a lumber shed. Maybe I could use pecan 2x4s! 

Alan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 9, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Nice haul! Your wife says that now. She'll be talking a different tune when she sees that pecan lumber.


Hopefully. This stuff is really hard. Most of it was cut already but I made about 6 -8 cuts with my chainsaw. It's ready for a new blade. 

Alan


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 9, 2020)

The Elm is good too, and already dry. The big piece in back on the last picture pulled the back wheels of the tractor off the ground. I had to use 4wd to unload it. 

Alan


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 9, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Hopefully. This stuff is really hard. Most of it was cut already but I made about 6 -8 cuts with my chainsaw. It's ready for a new blade.
> 
> Alan


Ahem, if you plan to unload some I'd be interested in a couple boards with nice grain for cribbage boards. You know, just putting that out there, just in case, maybe....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 9, 2020)

Doug, when I get started milling it I'll see what I've got. I'm sure there will be plenty. If not, there's the other 500 trees....

Alan


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 9, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Doug, when I get started milling it I'll see what I've got. I'm sure there will be plenty. If not, there's the other 500 trees....
> 
> Alan


Put me on the list for some too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 10, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Yes, that thing in the background of the second picture that says Timber King 1220 is a dead giveaway. I've got to finish up Christmas Presents before I do anything else. #1 wife asked what was taking me so long. I told her it wasn't me, that glue dries on its own time...
> 
> There's only about 500 more trees in the bottom and one falls about every month or so. I really need to make a lumber shed. Maybe I could use pecan 2x4s!
> 
> Alan


Sorry I missed it! Glad you have the ability to make lumber! And, yes, you need a BIG lumber shed! Chuck


----------



## Maverick (Dec 10, 2020)

Sweet

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 10, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Yes, that thing in the background of the second picture that says Timber King 1220 is a dead giveaway. I've got to finish up Christmas Presents before I do anything else. #1 wife asked what was taking me so long. I told her it wasn't me, that glue dries on its own time...
> 
> There's only about 500 more trees in the bottom and one falls about every month or so. I really need to make a lumber shed. Maybe I could use pecan 2x4s!
> 
> Alan



Some may not have known if the logs were at your place or the guy next door in that picture. At least I was not sure until I read on. Which elm species? Nice score.

By the way, how many wives? See #1 mentioned often.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 10, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Sweet
> 
> View attachment 197754



Reminds me of a drunk I used to work with...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 10, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Some may not have known if the logs were at your place or the guy next door in that picture. At least I was not sure until I read on. Which elm species? Nice score.
> 
> By the way, how many wives? See #1 mentioned often.


I think they are probably Amercan Elm, or possibly Cedar Elm. I really don't know. They grow in the creek bottoms all over South Texas and have traditionally been used as timbers for roof supports. They are not very durable if they have been down for a while. The old timers would cut and debark them, allow them to dry and usually used them before fully dry. In the old rock houses the original timbers fit loosely in the walls.

#1 wife is first and last. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice haul!
Cedar Elm has small leaves that are finely serrated and they feel "rough". The other Elms around here have much bigger leaves. that and the wood I've seen from Cedar Elm is fairly light colored--the other Elms have more color in the wood.
Pecan is pretty too, but am told that it sucks as a structural wood. Like the smell when I turn it.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 31, 2021)

When I get something bigger than my mill, I break the log lengthwise with my chainsaw to reach mill size. Btw I do that way too often, I got a 19 inch cut width... but that is still much faster than the 36 inch Granberg mill so I keep doing that rather than turning down say, a 40 inch flame box or something like that...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2


----------

